# Innova



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I switched Max to Honest Kitchen b/c of allergies just a couple weeks ago but it wasn't satisfying him for some reason and he has started to eat Brutus' puppy food. 
So today I took a trip to a store that sells all the good foods talked about here (California Natural, Canidae (sp?), EVO, Solid Gold, Honest Kitchen and Innova). I read all the labels, paced the aisles, talked to employees, and finally decided to switch him over to Innova Adult breed. A vet I talked to had excellent experiences using Innova while she was in Vet school. 
Today was the first day, I'm going to do this switch ULTRA slow since I just switched him to a raw diet and now I'm switching again. I hope I'm not doing more harm than good. 

Does anyone feed Innova?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had Rookie on Innova EVO for a while now. It's very expensive, but he's doing really well on it. I had him on Canidae before, but his eyes always seemed to be runny so I was looking for something that wouldn't provoke allergies. In the beginning, he was a little bit less enthusiastic about the EVO than he was about the Canidae, but he's really thriving on it now.

ETA: I do wonder whether the protein percentage is too high. I've tried to do some reading about it, but to be honest, I can't figure it out. Rookie's a pretty active dog, so it seems to be okay.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky loved the Innova and he seemed to do well except he never seemed to fill up. He lived by the food bowl. I really couldnt give him more because he tends to get over-weight so I changed back to his old food that allowed him to have a "I'm done and satisfied" feeling.

But while on Innova Lucky's coat looked good and he seemed energetic and in good form.... when I could get him away from the food bowl.

I like the company too....just think they are a good, reputable and honest company.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine have loved Innova.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky loved the Innova and he seemed to do well except he never seemed to fill up. He lived by the food bowl. I really couldnt give him more because he tends to get over-weight so I changed back to his old food that allowed him to have a "I'm done and satisfied" feeling.
> 
> But while on Innova Lucky's coat looked good and he seemed energetic and in good form.... when I could get him away from the food bowl.
> 
> I like the company too....just think they are a good, reputable and honest company.


 
I really hope Innova fills him up, the only time he hovered around the kitchen for food with his old prescription ID food was when he heard the cheese wrapper or the Peanut Butter jar open (how he even hears it I have no idea).


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

MaxwellSmart said:


> I really hope Innova fills him up, the only time he hovered around the kitchen for food with his old prescription ID food was when he heard the cheese wrapper or the Peanut Butter jar open (how he even hears it I have no idea).


I wouldn't worry. I haven't heard of anybody else having the "filling up' problem. Lucky really loved the stuff....he truely did. When mixing it with his old kibble, he left the old and went after that innova. I hope your guy does well on it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

maybe he just liked the HK much better! 
What's the protein level in the Inova? Do they make a senior food?




MaxwellSmart said:


> I really hope Innova fills him up, the only time he hovered around the kitchen for food with his old prescription ID food was when he heard the cheese wrapper or the Peanut Butter jar open (how he even hears it I have no idea).


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I really like the Innova. I have Tucker on the Adult large breed and Murphy on the large breed puppy.

No stool problems with either of my dogs.

I do add a spoonful of plain yogurt in the morning and a spoonful of pumpkin in the evening. I also use the Nupro supplement that my breeder recommended.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like that Innova changed the garlic to pumpkin. We have glossy coats and shining eyes, good CBCs and good weights with Innova. I like the large bites bc they dont seem to chew the small bites enough.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We just started Tyson on Innova, as he wasn't doing as well as I liked him too on the E.P. He's doing excellent on it so far... I'm very pleased.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have used the Innova in the past and my dogs loved it and did very well on it. I did switch them over to the Evo and still good.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I feed my dog Innova I have done a lot of research and I think this is one of the best foods to put your dog on. They use quality ingredients and it was never recalled. My dog weighs around 65-70 pounds and I only feed her a little over 1 cup twice a day. She eats Adult Innova. It is very filling because it is a high quality food. If you buy cheap bags of food you end up feeding your dog more, so the price of Innova is worth every penny.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

We feed Lily Innova. After a few misses, Innova seems to be the best fit for her -- healthy skin & coat and a generally happy dog!


----------

